# Digitech Trio Plus - Theoretical to Practical



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I finally had the opportunity to put my theory to the test today after fixing my Bose Speaker issue.

This is the best method out of all the ways I've tried to set up the Trio. I've been meeting all my guitar/tone goals as of late - and this was one of the final pieces to my avid basement player puzzle. Now I can focus more on playing (and potentially writing - eek; I also want to dig deeper into the features of this particular pedal (I've had it for ages, but haven't played it much for various reasons)

I have mentioned this set-up before, but I wanted to add a quick youtube video and then set a link from there to here to assist others. Today was also the first time I got to put it into practice (I had no idea if it was actually going to work)

My issues with the Trio were how sounded with the looper, lead, and backing instruments coming out of one speaker. The clarity was non-existent. even with the bass and drums going elsewhere, it was still crappy when playing dirty.

What I did:

I ran a cable from the trio's mixer out to Bose C5 computer speakers to handle the bass and drums.

The amp out goes from the trio to the 6 Watt Moratto marshall. This is where the looper output seems to travel. I don't know why it routes it that way, but it's great for isolating the rhythm guitar.

My guitar signal goes into the pedalboard and then into a BIGSHOT ABY (it sits beside the Trio on a separate pedal board, so I can easily get everything out of the way). One output goes to the trio and the other to a second 35 Watt Moratto Marshall. When I want to write a rhythm loop, I go through the one channel and then switch back to solo over it though the louder Marshall.

Mission Accomplished.

As always, ignore the quality and excuse the playing - this was an old tune that I haven't played in ages (since before the basement was finished)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The looper adds a layer of complexity that I don't have, thankfully. Cool that you sorted that out.

I find that my Trio works best through the Roland 30 watt Bass Cube I have.
I wouldn't want to run it into the same amp. That could be why some guys didn't care for the units.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like a good set up. I was pretty impressed with @sambonee 's unit. Great tool.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2017)

Cool riff.
And you finally showed yer face! no PJ's either. lol.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


> Cool riff.
> And you finally showed yer face! no PJ's either. lol.


Thanks, I like this solo a lot. Not doing it justice with all the effects and what-not, but the battery in my Distortion + died.

Yep - there's my face and a sweet pair of trackpants. Life is too short to not be comfortable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Someone posted on the Music Electronis Forum that Digitech had dropped the price of the original Trio cosiderably. Boy, I'LL say they did! Sweetwater is selling it for $50USD (or $45 for a demo model), and a Trio, plus foot controller, for $80.
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/TrioPedal

I gather the impetus was the existence of the Trio+.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2017)

This review is why I didn't buy one even for $50...


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Someone posted on the Music Electronis Forum that Digitech had dropped the price of the original Trio cosiderably. Boy, I'LL say they did! Sweetwater is selling it for $50USD (or $45 for a demo model), and a Trio, plus foot controller, for $80.
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/TrioPedal
> 
> I gather the impetus was the existence of the Trio+.


And Cosmo and L&M are still selling original TRIO for $65
Digitech - TRIO Band Creator Effects Pedal

Cosmo seems like out of stock


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Is it perfect? No. Is it a lot of fun? Hell yes. I hope they keep tweaking it.


----------

